# Flowing Stream BF603



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi guys Can anyone give me any info about who owned this one before she went to Thurso in 1939 as WK409 She then went to W Buchan of Boddam 18months later
36ft loa 8.01 tons 
Any history greatfully received 
Donald McKay


----------



## Jan H (Dec 8, 2004)

Hello Donald.
In 1930.
BF-603-Flowing Stream.
Owner: J. Wilson and others.
motor.
8 tons
Regards 
Jan.


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Jan ....again I really appreciate your help!!
DM


----------

